# Hermes



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello,

I'm trying to find out what became of the 1956 built salvage tug Hermes which was based at Dover during the 1960's.

Anybody any ideas?

Thanks 
NT


----------



## Jan M (Nov 15, 2005)

*Hermes (4) (imo 5149162 // Gl 1608), Sea Queen (1976), Bateleur (1980)*

HERMES (4) (IMO 5149162 // GL 1608), SEA QUEEN (1976), BATELEUR (1980)

Registered: LR60-61:64185 /LR66-67:514916
IMO 5149162 /GL57:H195 /GL67:01608 /(GBR)ON 364689
293 GRT, 16 NRT, L38,51m(36,20), B8,39m(8,43), D4,031m(3,87) (126'4"(114'2")x27'6"x12'6"(14'9")) - salv.
1 scr, diesel 4tew 6cyl K.H.Deutz type RBV6M366, 1420bhp1397kW-1900ihp @273rpm, sp 13,4kn, bp 18t

HERMES
1955 -xx/04: Launched by "F. Schichau AG" at Bremerhaven (DEU) (YN 1668)
1956 -23/07: delivered to "BRB - Bugsier Reederei- und Bergungs AG" at Hamburg (DEU)
(DEU flag, regd Bremerhaven, c/s DEPU)
1975 -xx/04: laid up at Bremerhaven (DEU)
1976 -12/03: To "C.J. King & Sons (Tugs) Ltd" at Avonmouth (GBR), renamed SEA QUEEN
(CYM (GBR) flag, regd Georgetown, ON 364689, c/s GVAW, 287 GRT, 0 NRT)
1980: owner taken over by "Consolidated Marine Contractors Ltd" at Guernsey (GBR), renamed BATELEUR
1980: To "Eagle Tugs Ltd" at Guernsey (GBR), mng "Shipmarc Ltd" at Mombasa (KEN)
(CYM (GBR) flag, regd Georgetown, ON 364689, c/s ZGKQ)
1983 -07/08: sank off Ile de Ste. Marie near Madagaskar


Quelle:
TUGSLIST, created by Piet Van Damme
http://users.skynet.be/sky42086/tugslistpage01.html



HERMES (4) (1956)
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2008/06/137535.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2008/08/140441.jpg
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2008/09/141319.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=28955
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/55812/cat/516
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/90232

SEA QUEEN (1976)
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/tugtalk/images/2006/01/92999.jpg

regards
Jan


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

Jan M said:


> HERMES (4) (IMO 5149162 // GL 1608), SEA QUEEN (1976), BATELEUR (1980)
> 
> Registered: LR60-61:64185 /LR66-67:514916
> IMO 5149162 /GL57:H195 /GL67:01608 /(GBR)ON 364689
> ...


Now that is what a tug should look like......beautiful lines.

Jim


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

Sincere thanks for all the info'

Best wishes
NT


----------



## nobby clarke (Mar 18, 2008)

hi there, i was searching the internet last year looking for the book UNITED TOWING i found a copy in a second hand bookshop in TORONTO CANADA, i had it shipped over also enclosed was a letter from alan ford to the first owner of the book also enclosed was a photo of the HERMES which had written on the back HERMES ON CHARTER FROM SWEDEN TO UNITED TOWING 7 5 64, taken by p a vicary 8 jetty st cromer england , regards nobby clarke
ex united


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I shot some 8mm cine film of pilots going afloat in Dover harbour at the same time that salvage tiug was based there-I could not, for the life of me, remember the name, now I know-thanks for that information.
If you want to see the film of her riding out a gale at anchor in Dover harbour you will need to go to, www.bembridge.pl The film is in 4 sections about 40mb each. Hermes would, I guess, be about 1st or 2nd section. Sorry not to be more precise.


----------

